# Leeds Detailing Day Pictures



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Heres my Piccies!




































































































*Nice Plate!*









*Gaz featuring in "Are you staring at me punk"
Hands in your pockets - Typical Kosovan Karwash Stylie *









*
Go Go Dave KG*










*"Look mate - If you wanna fight I am not the man to fight with...Alright :evil: Guns for show... Knives for a pro" *









*2 Great Motors  (no im not biased one bit) *


















*New Look Trim Gel on the tyres and Blitz Spray Sealant on the wing....*



















*The end to a pefect weekend.... Thank you Mr L200 Steve and Goodnight!*


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

LMAO At My Pic :lol: :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Aaahhh the memories! Nice one


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

looked a great day. dave always looks well dodgey


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Although you made £600+ it did not appear to be particularly busy....or am I mistaken?


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Why does everyone keep dragging up the past. Can we just get over it!

<lays back and thinks of what a blast he had>

Was awesome

That camera is great John, and thats your point and clicky one. What were the settings on?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

gerry connelly said:


> Although you made £600+ it did not appear to be particularly busy....or am I mistaken?


You're mistaken Gerry it was very busy and fab day :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> Although you made £600+ it did not appear to be particularly busy....or am I mistaken?


No duuuude!

That warehouse is bigger than a football pitch! We arrived at 7.30 to find like 20 cars stacked up for detailing!

Come 11.30 there was probably 100+ people and 50+ cars....we had people coming and going....Aston Martins nipping in for a few Chemical Guys products, an RS6 tipped up and parked out of the way (I'd of washed that for you whoever that was!) and the Clean and Shiny shop was packed all day. I was serving in it for a serious amount of time. Its probably not cricket to mention how much I took alone, but considering there was like 6 of us serving people all day-it paints a picture of just how busy it was 

The busiest Detailing Day north of Watford for two years?

I think so!

Its us southerners you see, we know how to through a wangdanghooli!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

andyollie said:


> looked a great day. dave always looks well dodgey


call it a night on the town


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great pics!!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

King Eric said:


> We arrived at 7.30 to find like 20 cars stacked up for detailing!


7:30............:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good pics Mr O.

Looking at some of the pics posted since Sunday I can see why we never got in many pubs. I would've got in.............but you lot.......nope


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Gawwd, im staring straight at the camera, and what a short **** i am!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> *Gaz featuring in "Are you staring at me punk"
> Hands in your pockets - Typical Kosovan Karwash Stylie*


PMSL* :lol::lol::lol::lol:
*


Johnnyopolis said:


>


Glad to see that the pros pile everything up on the windscreen wipers too :thumb:


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Great pictures Johnny :thumb: 

And news on the next one ???


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Good to see so many smiling happy faces


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> Good to see so many smiling happy faces


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

gerry connelly said:


> Although you made £600+ it did not appear to be particularly busy....or am I mistaken?


It was seriously busy, I can't believe the number of people who attended. If it hadn't have been for the great assistance that we got from a few of the guy's on here, we'd have been stuffed.

We set up a demo in each of the 4 corners of the shop to space all of the visitor's out around the shop -

Dave KG with PC and Menz demoing the PC.

Ant Gti 6 & Matt demoing the PC and Chemical Guy's 1500 Pro polish (did anyone get any pics of how nice the Red Astra looked afterwards:doublesho , I'll have to have a swirl with this polish again:thumb: ) Robbie Ben was in the same corner doing a clay demo and showing off his Jedi PC skills.

Young_guns doing a full exterior detail demo.

Brazo + rotary+ Tommy's Benz.

Guy's outside washing just about everything with the Gilmour and shMITT's.

Then there was David G, Johnny & the Gang in the cage doing trade like Harrods on a Boxing Day sale:doublesho :doublesho .

Seriously, if it hadn't have been for the above....

Doesn't look busy? I don't know about the other guy's, but I'm still recovering now:thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

i'm glad it was a successful day and was well supported.....i'm just sorry i didn't go although an 800 mile round trip was too much at this time of year.....i'll just have to wait for something a bit closer to home.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

CleanYourCar said:


> Good to see so many smiling happy faces


Edited the post to the pic I think you meant Tim:lol:


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

I thought no pics of Gaz were allowed? :lol: 

Looks like it was a great day! Pretty down that I couldnt make it. Ah well, there is always another time i suppose


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

excellant pics you have taken there, LMAO at Gaz though.


----------

